# عاجل جداً ... رجاء حار جداً ... آمل الدخول لجميع مهندسي التكييف



## الدكة (9 يونيو 2009)

إلى الاخوة المهندسين :
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ،،،

من خلال عملية الاحلال واستبدال الانظمة القديمة لنظام التكييف بالمياه المبردة (التشيلر) تم القيام بعملية استبدال لوحدات (التشيلر) القديمة ذات السعة (100 طن) بوحدات (تشيلر) جديدة ذات سعة (200) طن . مع الابقاء على نفس الشبكة للمياه المبردة لوحدات (مناولة الهواء/الملف المروحي) وكمية gpm القديمة للتشيلر (100) طن ، مع العمل فقط على نظافة الشبكة القديمة بعد تغيير (التشيلرات) .

1. ماهي الامور التي ستترتب على ذلك ؟؟؟
2.ما الذي سيترتب على هذا التغيير بالنسبة لكفاءة التشغيل للتشيلرات وكفاءة التبريد ؟؟؟
3.إلى الرغم من ذلك التغيير وزيادة سعة التشيلرات والابقاء على نفس الشبكة القديمة للتشيلرات ذات السعة (100) طن، تبين بأن كفاءة التبريد لم تتحسن . لماذا ؟


----------



## ابو اسامة63 (9 يونيو 2009)

المفهوم من المسألة انه كان هناك تشيلر 100 طن تم استبداله بآخر 200 طن
1-هل تم تغيير المضخات
2-هل وحدات مناولة الهواء كانت محسوبة جيدا في الاصل؟


----------



## AtoZ (10 يونيو 2009)

لا يستطيع اي انسان هنا ان يحكم على المنظومه الجديده
غير بعد اعاده التصميم على المعطيات الحاليه ومنها تتعرف على كفاءه النظام وما يتطلب تغييره


----------



## magdygamal_8 (10 يونيو 2009)

على أي أساس تم تغيير الشيلرات ؟
هل طرأ أي تغيير في أحمال التكييف؟
هل أحمال وحدات مناوله الهواء كافية؟
أظن أن الموضوع كامل محتاج إعادة تصميم


----------



## bsma100 (10 يونيو 2009)

الدكة قال:


> إلى الاخوة المهندسين :
> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ،،،
> 
> من خلال عملية الاحلال واستبدال الانظمة القديمة لنظام التكييف بالمياه المبردة (التشيلر) تم القيام بعملية استبدال لوحدات (التشيلر) القديمة ذات السعة (100 طن) بوحدات (تشيلر) جديدة ذات سعة (200) طن . مع الابقاء على نفس الشبكة للمياه المبردة لوحدات (مناولة الهواء/الملف المروحي) وكمية gpm القديمة للتشيلر (100) طن ، مع العمل فقط على نظافة الشبكة القديمة بعد تغيير (التشيلرات) .
> ...


 
بما انكم ابقيتم على نفس معدل تدفق الماء 
اذن لا تؤثر زيادة طن التبريد للشلر في رفع حمل المبنى وانما الشلر الجديد ابو 200 طن سوف يكون مرتاح جدا في عمله اي فترات عمله تكون اقل وعمره اكبر


----------



## امين السعيد (10 يونيو 2009)

اذا كان الهدف من تغير الشيلر هو ضعف التبريد ومن المفترض انه تم التشييك على المخططات وعليها تم اتخاذ قرار زيادة قدرة الشلير فسوف تزيد سعة التبريد وقلة استهلاك الكهرباء للنظام اى تكلفة التشغيل هذا استنتاج من خلال المعلومات البسيطة المتوفرة وشكرا


----------



## ابو خليل طه (10 يونيو 2009)

اخي العزيز: اتوقع انه بعد زيادة استطاعة الشيلر يجب دراسة زيادة تدفق المياة المبردة فهي الوسيط الاساسي لازالة الحمل الحراري الغير مرغوب به وعليه يجب اعادة دراسة شبكة المياه المبردة


----------



## م/زيكو تك (10 يونيو 2009)

الدكة قال:


> إلى الاخوة المهندسين :
> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ،،،
> 
> من خلال عملية الاحلال واستبدال الانظمة القديمة لنظام التكييف بالمياه المبردة (التشيلر) تم القيام بعملية استبدال لوحدات (التشيلر) القديمة ذات السعة (100 طن) بوحدات (تشيلر) جديدة ذات سعة (200) طن . مع الابقاء على نفس الشبكة للمياه المبردة لوحدات (مناولة الهواء/الملف المروحي) وكمية gpm القديمة للتشيلر (100) طن ، مع العمل فقط على نظافة الشبكة القديمة بعد تغيير (التشيلرات) .
> ...


 


 لو انك وضعت شيلير 200 طن بدل من 2شيلر 100 طن ممكن يمشي الحال مع مراعاه اعاده الحسابات للدائره وخصوصا الهبوط في الضغط للشيلر الجديد في دائره المياه

طبعا يترتب علييه مشاكل كبيره واخطرها ان الشيلر 200 طن لو تم وضعه بدلا من 1 شيلير 100 طن الشيلر الجديد يتعرض للسيكله((الايقاف والعمل بصوره متكرره مما يجهد الكباس))

وبالنسبه لكفاءه التبريد طبعا لن تزيد لان لو كان الحمل محسوب غلط وكميه الهواء البارد لاتكفي المنطقه وانت لم تقم بتعديل كميه الهواء او وحدات المناوله فطبعا انت لم تضف جديد للحمل فيبقى كما هو


----------



## الدكة (10 يونيو 2009)

بداية اتقدم بالشكر لكل من ساهم وشارك ، اما بالنسبة لبعض الاستفسارات الواردة بالمشاركات ،فالرد عليها كالأتي :

1. بالنسبة للسبب من تغيير التشيلر سعة (100طن) بتشيلر سعة (200طن) هو خطأ في التصميم ولإستيعاب التوسعة المستقبلية للمشروع .
2. بعد إستبدال التشيلرات بسعات أكبر لم يتم في ذلك الوقت تغيير الشبكة او زيادة كمية المياه المبردة gpm .
3. المياه المبردة للتشيلرات يتم بواسطتها تغذية وحدات مناولة هواء + وحدات الملف المروحي .
4. كفاءة التبريد لم تزداد، بل على العكس زادت سوءاً عن السابق . وهذا هو المهم ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ لماذا .

نأمل من الاخوة المهندسين المشاركة وأبداء الرأي .
ماهي الامور المترتبة على تلك التغييرات الحاصلة بالمشروع على نظام التكييف ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## ابو اسامة63 (10 يونيو 2009)

الدكة قال:


> بداية اتقدم بالشكر لكل من ساهم وشارك ، اما بالنسبة لبعض الاستفسارات الواردة بالمشاركات ،فالرد عليها كالأتي :
> 
> 1. بالنسبة للسبب من تغيير التشيلر سعة (100طن) بتشيلر سعة (200طن) هو خطأ في التصميم ولإستيعاب التوسعة المستقبلية للمشروع .
> 2. بعد إستبدال التشيلرات بسعات أكبر لم يتم في ذلك الوقت تغيير الشبكة او زيادة كمية المياه المبردة gpm .
> ...


 اخي الكريم
تقول خطأ في التصميم ولكن لم تذكر اين هو الخطأ في التصميم حيث قد لا يكون الخطأ في قدرة التشيلر وانما
بمنظومة الهواء: (ahu+fcu ) او مجاري هواء او توزيع جريلات.
بمنظومة الماء: مضخات ومواسير.

ساورد لك مثالا لمشاكل التكييف المركزي كنت شاهدا عليه
في عام 2000 قررت الشركة التي اعمل بها ان تستأجر مبنى ليكون مبنى الادارة للشركة وقد تم ان وجدت شركتي مبنى مكون من سبعة طوابق كان قد جهز حينها ليتم تأجيره لمحلات تجارية وكان العمل في نظام التكييف قد وصل الى مرحلة تركيب التشيلرات وشبكة المياه المثلجة ووحدات دفع الهواء في الاسقف بينما لم تكن الدكتات قد ركبت بعد.
كانت وحدات دفع الهواء ذات قدرات محسوبة ومخصصة لحيز مفتوح الا ان شركتي كانت مضطرة لتقسيم هذه المساحات الى غرف صغيرة منفصلة عن بعضها بينما سيتم تكييفها من نفس وحدة دفع الهواء فكانت المشكلة الاولى ان المالك والمقاول الذي يعمل معه احتاروا في مكان وضع منظم الحرارة الذي سيتحكم بدافعة الهواء.
تم عمل مخطط للمكاتب وارساله للمقاول لتصميم مجاري الهواء وما ان انتهى من التصميم حتى كان مخطط تصميم المكاتب قد تغير فحاول جاهدا ان يغير ولكنه كان كلما غير في التصميم عدنا نحن لتغيير تصميمنا للمكاتب حتى وصل آخ رقم لتصميمنا 13 .....اي اننا اجبرناه على التغيير لـ 13 مرة.
تم اعتماد التصميم رقم 13 من طرفنا وطرفه وتم التنفيذ.
بعد اقل من عام كان الواقع لا علاقة له بالمخطط رقم 13 حيث تم دمج مكاتب مع بعضها وتم تقسيم مكاتب اخرى الى عدة غرف منفصلة فاصبحت تدخل على غرفة تجد فيها فتحة تزويد هواء واخرى فتحتين دون راجع بينما تجد غرف فيها راجع او راجعين دون فتحة تزويد...ولك ان تتخيل وضع التكييف في المبنى.
ولا يزال تغيير وضع المكاتب جاريا دون اخذ التكييف بعين الاعتبار
اعتذر على الاطالة ولكني اردت ان اضع امامك مشكلة عملية حلها ليس بزيادة قدرة التشيلرات.


----------



## magdygamal_8 (11 يونيو 2009)

الواضح أن المشروع محتاج الى إعادة التصميم ومادام ( ahu + fcu ) لم تتغير فسوف تظل المشكله قائمة
ولذلك إنني أنصحك إذا كنت تبحث عن الوقت عليك بسرعة إعادة التصميم وبقدر الإمكان حاول وضع الأجهزة الموجوده في أماكن أخري مناسبة وتزويد المنظومه بأجهزة إضافية حسب التصميم الجديد وربنا يوفقك إن شاء الله


----------



## الجريسي (12 يونيو 2009)

من خلال السؤال والمداخلات والاستفسارات عن بعض الامور الغامضة بالموضوع استنتجت ان هناك امر لم يتم التطرق اليه ألا وهو برج التبريد ( cooling tower ) والخاص بتبريد المكثف حيث انه في حال كون التشيلر من هذا النوع فأنه بالتأكيد سيحتاج الى اعادة حساب سعة وكفاءة برج التبريد وان اهماله سيؤدي الى ارتفاع الضغوط وعدم كفاءة عمل وحدة التبريد وان كانت جديدة واكبر من الوحدة السابقه ,,, تقبلو تحياتي ..


----------



## مازن45 (12 يونيو 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
الي المهندس المحترم صاحب المشكله:
اليك الآتي : 


قبل أي حاجه أعرفك الليله بتاعت التشلر (عباره عن دورة تبريد عادية خالص المبخر بتاعه بأسميه كولر cooler وهو عباره عن مبادل حراري مابين وسيط التبريد في دورة التبريد والماء الذي يغذي كويل التبريد في وحدة المناولة والمكثف بتاع دورة التبريد ممكن يتبرد بالهواء عن طريق مراوح أو عن طريق برج تبريد).

نيجي للمهم أي تشيلر بيديك سعة معينه السعة دي بتبقي داله في حاجتين (وأكيد أي إستشاري يعرف) درجة الحرارة وكمية التدفق للماء داخل التشيلر يعني من الآخر بيديك (لتر في الثانيه أو كام جالون في الدقيقه أيا كانت وسيلة القياس) 

عرفت المعلومات دي نيجي بقي للمهم

* التشلر القديم أستبدل بآخر جديد أولا إحنا منعرفش هيدي نفس كمية المياه ولا لأ ممكن يكون في التشلر الجديد بيدي نفس كمية المياه وهو غير في فرق درجات الحراره أو كبر كمية تدفق المياه ومثبت درجة الحرارة وذلك يحدث عند تصميم التشيلر .

* نيجي بقي لوحدات المناوله هنتعرض لكويل التبريد لابد أن تحافظ علي كمية دخول المياه له ليه؟؟ علشان يديك التبريد المطلوب لأنه لو كبرت الكميه في وحدة الزمن اللي داخله هيزيد التبريد ولو قلت هيديك أقل ولو ثبتت بس غير في درجة حرارة الدخول والخروج برده هيغير سعة التبريد للكويل إذن اللله كلها عاوزه دراسه وإنت ممكن تدرسها بنفسك وتشوف جميع المتغيرات .................................... إذن الليله كلها في كويل وحدة المناوله وكمية المياه اللي داخلاله بس برده متنساش لو كنت بتبرد التشلر ببرج تبريد لازم تاخد بالك لأن سعة التشلر زادت فلابد من إختيار برج تبريد جديد .

أرجو أن أكون أفدت


----------



## ah_nasser (13 يونيو 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
طبعا جميع الأخوة قدموا أفكار صحيحة ولكن أردت أن أحلل الأمور بالترتيب:
1- بالنسبة للنظام قبل تركيب الشيلر الجديد هل كانت المشكلة في ارتفاع درجات حرارة الأماكن المكيفة كلها أم مناطق التكييف جيد ومناطق التكييف ضعيف ( هذا سؤال مهم لنحكم هل التقصير من وحدات مناولة الهواء أم غيرها) , يمكن تجربة بسيطة إطفاء عدد من وحدات مناولة الهواء وترك الوحدات تعمل فقط في المكان الذي فيه عجز بالتكييف ( أي تخصيص كل استطاعة الشيلر إلى مكان معين ) ومنها نستنتج هل العجز ناتج عن الوحدات أم عن الشيلر ودائماً يجب مراقبة درجات حرارة الماء عند الدخول والخروج لوحدات المناولة وللشيلر والمقارنة بينها فإذا وصلت وحدة مناولة الهواء بدرجة الحرارة إلى الدرجة المطلوبة يكون العجز بالماء البارد (أي الشيلر أو الشبكة) أما إذا لم تصل وحدة مناولة الهواء إلى درجة الحرارة المطلوبة في الغرفة رغم تخصيص الشيلر لها فهذا يدل أن العجز في وحدة مناولة الهواء وهنا أود التركيز على نظافة الفلاتر المركبة لأن الفلاتر المتسخة تقلل من تدفق الهواء إلى الغرف وبالتالي انخفاض معدل التكييف
2- قرأت أنكم استبدلتم الشيلر باستطاعة الضعف وحافظتم على تدفق الماء نفسه وهذا يعتبر من الأخطاء الجسيمة لأن تدفق الماء يكون تابع لاستطاعة الشيلر فقط وذلك للمحافظة على فرق درجات حرارة بين مدخل ومخرج الشيلر (5 درجات ) لذلك يؤدي المحافظة على تدفق الماء القليل إلى أن يكون الفارق 10 درجات وبالتالي انخفاض الضغط المنخفض للفريون في المبخر وهذا يؤدي إلى مشاكل كبيرة 
يرجى اجراء التجارب السابقة واعطاء البيانات لنكون على تواصل
والسلام
م: أحمد


----------



## مازن45 (13 يونيو 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
أحب أن أشكر م أحمد
معلومه مهمه جدا كنت نسيت أقولهالكم إن التشلر لما بيزيد يعني أن كميه التدفق بتزيد وإنت يتقول (أي صاحب المشكله) إنكم غيرتم بس التشلر ولاحظ إن الكويل بتاع وحدة المناوله هو هو .... وده غلط ..... ومن الطبيعي إنك تلاقي التبريد هو هو لأن الكويل متغيرش الصفوف هي هي والمساحه هي هي .... هو مصمم علي إنه يشيل حمل معين وبعدين درجه حرارة الماء اللي داخلله هي هي درجة الحرارة حوالي خمس دجات مئويه ماهو الإ إنك زودت كمية المياه اللي خارجه من التشلر وبالتالي لما بيدخل الكويل مساحة مقطع المواسير هي هي فالسرعه هتزيد أو ضغط المياه داخل المواسير هيزيد وده غلط غلط
لابد من تعديل وحدة المناوله علي الوضع الجديد وشكرا
م مازن


----------



## eng ahmed nassar (17 أغسطس 2009)

و الله انا ارى انه اذا كان سبب تغيير التشيلر هو زيادة الاحمال المراد تكييفها فان ذلك الحل مناسب الا اذا كانت وحدات مناوله الهواء غير مناسبه لتلك الاحمال اساسا فيعتبر هذا الحل غير مناسب و يجب عمال حسابات احمال اخرى و تصميم جديد اما اذا كانت وحدات مناوله الهواء كافيه ولكن العجز فى الحمل اى ان درجات حراره الماء الراجع لا تستطيع التشيلرات القديمه التغلب غليها فارى ان الحل مناسب


----------



## mnci (17 أغسطس 2009)

جزيتم الخير جميعا
.....................0


----------



## eng-ksa (18 أغسطس 2009)

اخي العزيز

ارى عجبا من كلامك

كيف يتم استبدال تشيلر دون استبدال المضخات ووحدات مناولة الهواء

من طريقة سوالك وطرحه

يتبين انك لا تعلم وظائف اجزاء ومكونات التشيلرات

سوف اختصر لك الاجابه بكل بساطه واترك لك الاجابه


التشيلر : وظيفته فقط انتاج ماء بارد جدا عن درجة 4 درجة مئوية تقريبا ولكمية معينة من الماء.
المضخات: وظيفتها فقط هي نقل الماء المثلج من التشيلرات الى وحدات المناوله واعادتة الى التشيلر من جديد.
اوحدات المناوله: تقوم باخراج كميات معينة من الهواء محسوبه بدرجات حرارة محسوبه ايضا.
المجاري الهوائية : تقوم بنقل الهواء البارد وبالكميات المنتجه من وحدات مناولة الهواء لايصالها الى اماكن التكييف.
القريلات وصناديق التجميع: تقوم بتوزيع الهواء لكل منطقة من مناطق المبنى المراد تكييف وتكون تلك الكميات محسوبه بدقه حيث انه يجب ان تكون كميات مبنية على احمال محسوبه مسبقا.

لذا ومن ماسبق

هل استبدال التشيلر يساهم بشي دون الاجزاء الاخرى



تقبل تحياتي


اخوك

المهندس/ منصور

السعودية


----------



## papa (18 أغسطس 2009)

اخى الكريم المشكلة هتكون الطرمبات مع تنظيف الدائرة


----------



## zaki5555 (5 نوفمبر 2009)

لابد من مراجعة تصميم التشيلر حتى يعطى الكفاءة المطلوبة


----------



## gaber osman (29 ديسمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم الخطا فى التصميم الذى ادى الى زيادة السعة من 100 الى 200 والذى بناء علية يجب ان تزيد كمية gpm ,وحيث ان معدل تدفق المياة ثابت وبالتالى ادى الى مشاكل اكثر مع زيادة السعة مع نفس التدفق


----------



## taher nabieh (2 مايو 2010)

الواضح من ردودك على الاجوبة ان التشيرلات ليست السبب والسبب الرئيسى يرجع الى ahu و fcu
حل مبدئى حاول تزود cfm لكل وحدة و كذلك gpm ولكن بعد زيادة قدرة المضخات وقولى اية النتيجة
حيث ان الخطأ فى البداية هو حساب الاحمال لكل SPACE وهذا يتطلب زيادة ال CFM و الGPM
لوحدات AHU و FCU اى اعادة ال SELICTION من جديد


----------



## eng_roshdy24 (1 يوليو 2010)

ابو اسامة63 قال:


> اخي الكريم
> تقول خطأ في التصميم ولكن لم تذكر اين هو الخطأ في التصميم حيث قد لا يكون الخطأ في قدرة التشيلر وانما
> بمنظومة الهواء: (ahu+fcu ) او مجاري هواء او توزيع جريلات.
> بمنظومة الماء: مضخات ومواسير.
> ...



أنا متأسف لكل ما حصل لك من فوضى مع المقاول أو المصمم ولكن أحب أن اؤكد لك أن هذا ما حدث مع بالضبط ولكن في إحدى شركات الدواء والذي قمت بإستنتاجه الان أنك أكيد من مصر تحيا مصر مع إحترامي أنا مصري وابن مصري ونفسي تنتهي الفوضى عن قريب بإذن الله


----------



## كابتن اكرم (2 يوليو 2010)

يجب الاخذ بنظر الاعتبار منظومة تبريد المياه ومنظومة دفع الهواء بما يناسب التغير الجديد


----------



## علي الشمرتي (18 ديسمبر 2010)

* هل سبب التنظيف المستمر للانابيب واستهلاكها القديم لاختلاف في اقطارها الداخلية؟
* هل تم تبديل ولو قطعة صغيرة بأختلاف القطر


----------



## eng_ahmed_ms (21 مارس 2011)

100 t.o يعنى 250 gpm ولكل gpm قطر معين للمواسير اما فى حاله لاستبدال ب 200 t.r يعنى 500 gpm يعنى اقطار جديده للشبكه


----------



## amakali (5 يوليو 2011)

هناك عدد من التساؤلات
-هل تم تغيير التشلير 200 طن بدلا من 2 بواقع100طن ام 200طن بدلا من 1 بواقع100طن؟
-اذا كان التغير الاخير اى ان 200 بدلا من 100طن وعدد التشيلرات ثابت فيجب مراجعه المواسير وhflow rate
-ماهى المشكله الاساسيه التى تم على اساسها تغير الشيلرات هلى لم تكن تحقق الدرجه اى ان درجه حرارة المياة الخارجيه لم تكن كافيه وكان الحمل الحرارى اكبىر من الشليرات
-ام المشكله داخل الغرف نفسها
ام هناك توسيعات فى المبانى (المساحه)ا والارتفاع؟ 
هناك اسئله كثيرة جدا
هل كانت وحات المناوله تعمل بكفاءة والملفات كانت نظيفه ولا يوجد اى سدد بالمواسير او عطل بالمحابس
هل هناك غرف تعمل بكفاءة وغرف تقل بها الكفاءة

يجب عليك انت مراجعه النظام لانك اعلم واحد بالوضع الموجود عندك او يمكنك مراسلتى بنفس الاسم 15 على الياهو


----------



## amakali (5 يوليو 2011)

الاخ العزيز مهندس رشدى لك التحيه
على فكرة هذة الفوضى قد توجد فى اماكن كثيرة وليس فى مصر فقط
انا عملت فى احدى الول العربيه فى انشاء مصنع ادويه وكان التصميم من المانيا والمكتب الاستشارى من رسيا وكان كل يوم تعديل وتغير واخطاءبالجمله ومرة نركب نفك نغير لوجود مشاكل
وكنت قد وجدت اخطاء بالجمله بمجرد وصولى الموقع ومراجعة المخططات منها ما تم تعديله ومنها ما لم يهتم به احد
الى ان جاء وقت التشغيل وظهر اخطاء الالمان والروس الهنود وكان كلام العبد لله هو الصحيح وتم استيراد المعدات المطلوبه بالطائرة لضيق الوقت
فالمصريين بخير وهم بناة النهضة بدول الخليج العربى

تحيا مصر والامة العربية


----------



## aassam (6 يوليو 2011)

السلام عليكم
العبرة ليست بالكم بقدر ماهي بالمردود والفائدة

يجب إعادة موازنة الدارةمن جديد وعمل balancing لها حسب الأحمال المطلوبة وحسب الوحداتالموجدة

بالإضفة لموضوع الكنترول يجب أن يعاد تصميمه 

وكذلك المضخات يجب إعادة دراستها ويفضل وجود vfd


----------



## شادي الطرشان (7 يوليو 2011)

السلام عليكم
اخي الكريم
زيادة استطاعة الشلر جيدة لان الشلر رح يشتغل وهو مرتاح
ولكن قد تكون غزارة المضخة اللي بتضخ الماء الى وحدات المناولة غير كافية
يمكن حل المشكلة بإضافة خزان ماء إلى جانب الشلر وبالتالي مضخة الماء تقوم بسحب الماء من الخزان الى الشلر واعادته الى الخزان
وبعدين بتركب مضخة او مضخات (بحسب توزيع شبكة التكييف) وتختار مضخات تتناسب بالغزارة والضغط
مع اقطار بواري الماء ووحدات المناولة
وهيك بتنحل مشكلتك ان شاء الله


----------



## سلامه ابو الحجاج (7 يوليو 2011)

بارك الله فيكم


----------



## mohamedtop (8 يوليو 2011)

اولا يجب تحديد سبب المشكلة الرئيسى هل الشيلر ام وحدات المناولة
1- اذا كان الشيلر هل السبب هى استطاعة الشيلرام ان الشيلر ال100 به مشكلة اى لايقوم بوظيفته كما يجب اى انه يحتاج عملية صيانة مثل انسدا د مواسير المكثف او المبخر نتيجة الترسيب بها اذا كان ذلك فلاداعى لتغير الشيلر وانما يلزم اجراء الصيانة المتبعة له كمايجب.
اما اذا كان السبب هواستطاعة الشيلر وهذه يمكن الحكم عليها من خلال بداية عمل الشيلر هل كان يقوم بوظيفتة كما
يجب ام لا اذا كان يعمل جيدا فمعنى ذلك ان التصميم جيد والسليكش للشيلر مضبوط وفى هذه الحالة لاداعى ايضا من تغير الشيلر و نبحث عن سبب اخر للمشكلة .اما اذا كان اداء الشيلر من البداية ضعيف فانه يلزم تغيره باخر 200 وفى هذه الحالة يجب تغير وحدات المناولة وكذلك المضخات لان اساس اختيارهما مبنى على حسابات الاحمال وحيث ان الاحمال اتغيرت نتيجة تغير شيلر 100طن تبريد باخر 200طن فانه يلزم تغير وحدات المناولة والمضخات.
2-اما اذا كان السبب هو وحدات المناولة طبعا بعد التاكد من ان الشيلر يعمل بكفاءة عالية فقد يكون السبب هو 
انسداد كويل التبريد نتيجة ترسيب الاملاح بداخله وتاكله اوان السبب ان الفان الخاصة بوحدة المناولة بها مشكلة تجعلها لاتؤدى عملها كمايجب لذلك يجب التاكد من ان الوحدة تعمل جيدا سبب اخر هو هل كمية المياة الباردة الواصلة لوحدة المناولة كافية املا حيث قد تكون مضخة الماء البارد به مشكلة.
الخلاصة انه لاحلال شيلر باخر فانه يجب التاكد من ان المكونات الاخرى لدائرة التبريد تعمل بحالة جيده(الصيانة الوقائية) حتى تكون عملية التغير ذات جدوى عملية وغير ذلك فاعتقد ان القيام بعملية احلال الشيلرمن البداية كان الاختيار الخطأ. هذا والله اعلا واعلم
واعتذر للاطالة والسلام عليكم


----------



## مهندس مشهور (8 يوليو 2011)

أحاول معك جاهداً تفسير الوضع عندك:

كان يوجد خطأ في التصميم لذلك لجأت لتشلر أكبر ,,, نحلل الموقف كالتالي:

1- كمية المياه المثلجة اقل من المطلوب دخولها على التشلر.
2- ضغط المياه المثلجة أقل من الضغط المطلوب لذلك التشلر.
3- التشلر يفصل سيفتي ترموستات لأن كمية المياه الداخلة تخرج عند درجة حرارة اقل من 4 درجات سليزية.
4- على الرغم من ان باقي كمية المياه لم تحقق درجة الحرارة المطلوبه و نسبة التدفق تقل نتيجة تكون الثلج داخل المبخر الخاص بالتشلر فتعلو درجو حرارة مياه التبريد داخل الشبكة.

هذا تفسير تقريبي للمعلومات المتاحة من خلال شرحك للموقف لديك ارجو ان اكون قد وفقت


----------



## ahmadhuseen (5 أغسطس 2011)

اسمع يا صديقي انا اعتقد ان الشيلر تم تبديله بسبب ان هناك اماكن جديدة تم ادخالها لكي يقوم التشيلر بتوصيل الماء المثلج اليها هذا هو السبب اذا كان هذا عادي سوف نقوم بتمديد المناطق الجديدة بالبايب عادي اما في حال انه كان هناك خلل في حساب الاحمال الحرارية في الغرف القديمة فهذه مشكلة كبيرة فسوف نقوم باستبدال ايضا غير التشيلر الوحدات الدخلية خاصة اذا كانت fan coil unit هي كل غرفة لها رحدة داخلية مستقلة ليش مثل air handlerسوف يمدد دكت لكل غرفة في الحالة الاولى سوف نقوم بتغيير كل الوحدات وعندما تستبدل الوحدات يجب تغيير البايب الناقل للماء وحتى حجم الدكت اذا كنا نستخدم الدكت اما الثانية ممكن نبقي على القديمة فقط نغير من حجم الدكت وعدد الغرف التي تغذيها كل وحدة


----------



## منعم محمد عيسوى (11 نوفمبر 2011)

اخى العزيزان تراجع على محابس الاتزان على الطلمبات ايضا على محابس الاتزان الموجودة على خروج مياة الشيلر وتقوم بفتحها لزيادة الفلو داخل الدائرة وان امكن تغيير الطلمبات ايضاوتراجع على محابس الاتزان الموجودة على ahu اما تغيير كمية الهواء فدة ينشئ عنة دلتا بى عالية او صوت عالى داخل المكان اوعدم الشعور بالراحة يبقى العمل فى الفلو لان كلنا يعلم ان زيادة معدل السريان داخل الدائرة ينشئ معدل اكبر فى عملية التبريد***


----------



## mustafatel (11 نوفمبر 2011)

I'm with bsma100, the chiller will work less time thats it.


----------



## leo1965726 (13 نوفمبر 2011)

ان زيادة قدرة التشلر أو تحديد قدرته تتم بعد انهاء الخطوات التاليه:
1- تحديد كافة احمال المبنى حسابيا وكذلك تحديد كميات المياه المُبرده لكل وحدة تكيف وبالتالي حمل المبنى وكمية المياه اللازم تدويره لتحقيق التبريد المطلوب.
2- بعد ذلك تقوم بحساب قدرة المضخات اللازمه لتدوير المياه في شبكة التبريد (إحتساب فواقد الضغط في الشبكه كاملة بما في ذلك وحات التبريد وملحقاتها).
3- أثناء الخطوه الأولى يتم تحديد أقطار كافة المواسير الرئيسيه والفرعيه في الشبكه (مع الأخذ بعين الأعتبار بعدم تجاوز السرع المسموح بها لكافة الشبكه).
بعد ذلك يتم التقرير بزيادة قدرة التشلر أم لا.

لذلك لا بد من اعادة الحسابات والتحقق من الواقع فيما يخص شبكة المواسير واقطارها ووجود محابس للمعايره لكل وحدة تكييف داخليه أو خارجيه(Fan Coil Unit, Air Handling Unit)


----------



## امازيغي وافتخر (30 نوفمبر 2011)

اخي العزيز: ارجو منك تزويدنا بمعلومات على درجة الحرارة الخروج من التشلير وكم عند وصولها لغرفة مناولة الهواء وشكرا.


----------



## قصي عبد الوهاب (26 سبتمبر 2012)

السلام عليكم اخواني محتاج احد يوضحلي كيفية حساب حمل التبريد لمستشفى صغيرة مساحتها 300 متر مربع...ارجو المساعدة من قبل اخواني الاعزاء ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## samiribrahim (27 سبتمبر 2012)

1\ هناك علاقة وثيقة بين قدرة الشيلر وكمية الماء وكذلك اقطار المواسير وكل هذا تم تجاهله وبالتالى لاتنتظر نتيجة ايجابية بل العكس هو المتوقع واخشى ان يحدث ما هو اسوا
2\ اعتقد ان انخفاض كفاءة التكييف تعود الى عدم اجراء الصيانات المطلوبة لشبكة الماء قبل اتمام الاحلال


----------



## khalidwdn (26 نوفمبر 2014)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## khalidwdn (26 نوفمبر 2014)

فائده عظيمه جدا لمن يراجع هذه المشاركات 
فجزاكم الله خيرا


----------

